# augh owey ihh uck aww my ass



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I just finished my income tax and need to go over it again to look for errors. The lady says I owe another 9000 between state and federal on top of what they have taken out of me. 

I need to get a pad with wings.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

alterego said:


> I just finished my income tax and need to go over it again to look for errors. The lady says I owe another 9000 between state and federal on top of what they have taken out of me.
> 
> I need to get a pad with wings.


Welcome to socialistic "fundamental change".

On a side note, take a look your W4 to make sure you are withholding the appropriate amount for your tax bracket. In my opinion, your goal should be to break even...not pay any more and not get any back. It is a difficult goal to achieve.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama told you it is not yours you did not earn it. Now turn it over all of it.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Spring is in the air and it's wealth redistribution time.

Slippy, 
That's pretty much what I've had to do, and I still get nailed with paying a little extra at the end of the year, just not as much and I avoid the juicy penalties they tack on for under with holding.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

alterego said:


> I just finished my income tax and need to go over it again to look for errors. The lady says I owe another 9000 between state and federal on top of what they have taken out of me.
> 
> I need to get a pad with wings.


I think you need to fire you accountant.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can delay taxes on up to $18,000 with a standard 401, if you are over 50 years old you can add another $6,000 under the catch up rule. That is 23K delayed for a while.
You will pay a tax on it someday but at least you will be in a lower bracket by then. Lowering your tax bracket by 23K will reduce the burden a lot for now.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sad thing is that a good chunk will go to funding dictators around the world and non citizens, not to mention liberal social causes and ways to make your life more difficult.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> You can delay taxes on up to $18,000 with a standard 401, if you are over 50 years old you can add another $6,000 under the catch up rule. That is 23K delayed for a while.
> You will pay a tax on it someday but at least you will be in a lower bracket by then. Lowering your tax bracket by 23K will reduce the burden a lot for now.


Slippy is not a wealthy man...but he would have bet ANYONE that Smitty would have been more apt to send hellfire down upon someone...than offer sound tax advice. Smitty, here's to you! :bow:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The new simplified tax form is here!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ho Lee Shit! You must make bank. I paid in 6500.00 and got back 650.00.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why I quit working. No not retired, quit working. Sold the new trucks, cars, boat and motorcycles. Got rid of the payments. Cash living only, meaning if I can't pay cash I can't have it. We live very cheaply now. The first year really sucked. No more going out for dinner, movies, vacations, etc. Once I got accustom to it I really don't miss all the fancy things. 

So now instead of writing a $7500 check for extra taxes we enjoy our refund. Sure do miss going to work. Nah, it's almost fishing season.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

25 percent federal and six percent state. 31 percent plus 4500 in property tax a year.

Yeah. Yesterday after placing this rant on here my next door neighbor came up to tell me that he is getting back so much that he is going to buy a new truck. He had been out test driving dodge Chevy and gm trucks. Earned income tax credit for all. Including the ****ing illegal alliens.

A big **** you to Obama.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I often wonder how people who don't work get by in today's society. At some point they will need a tooth pulled, an appendix removed or coffee. I know those folks in Alaska have a pretty nice life, I just don't know how they do it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have not done my taxes yet. I see the stack of papers on my desk......I am dreading it. I will wind up paying again I am sure. Even after my wife and I arranged for more to be taken out. Just gets harder and harder every year to keep up. At some point we will run out of money. Those idiots in Washingon are of no help at all. They are all thieves.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Paying income taxes is nothing new!! Pay more in and you can get a return next year. It's not like your friend got free money. He paid too much! Or Obama just likes him and not you. hehe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> ...Obama just likes him and not you. hehe


Yes he does...or rather...did!









On a related subject of Taxes...some little liberal writer chick wants to ban the word "TAXPAYER". We are doomed people, doomed...
http://www.thefederalistpapers.org/...nservative-code-word-and-should-be-eliminated


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Mish said:


> Paying income taxes is nothing new!! Pay more in and you can get a return next year. It's not like your friend got free money. He paid too much! Or Obama just likes him and not you. hehe


earned income tax credit. Look it up and read about it.
Earned Income Credit (EITC or EIC)

If you earn income and make less than $46,997 in 2014 ($52,427 if filing jointly), you may qualify for the earned income credit. This credit is refundable - meaning you may get more money in your refund than you had withheld from your pay. In fact, you may get money back even if you didn't have any income tax withheld from your pay.

The earned income credit can be substantial - up to $6,143.

The income limitations are highest for taxpayers with three or more children. To receive this credit, both your earned income and adjusted gross income must be less than:

$46,997 ($52,427 if filing jointly) if you have three or more qualifying children$43,756 ($49,186 if filing jointly) if you have two qualifying children$38,511 ($43,941 if filing jointly) if you have one qualifying child$14,590 ($20,020 if filing jointly) if you have no qualifying children.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

President Barack Obama has promoted his recent executive action on immigration by arguing that he’s only deferring action – holding off on enforcement of the current immigration laws until an immigration reform he approves of passes Congress. But that's not really true; in fact there’s a way for illegal immigrants immediately to receive “amnesty bonuses,” as Senator Ben Sasse of Nebraska terms it.

Here’s how. A recent Homeland Security Committee hearing on immigration revealed an alarming consequence of President Obama’s executive amnesty—that illegal immigrants with deferred status may be able to receive the Earned Income Tax Credit (EITC). Moreover, this person, who is here in the U.S. unlawfully, could be able to file an amended tax return for up to the last three tax years, possibly receiving upwards of $24,000 in tax credits.

The discovery was made by Eileen J. O’Connor, a tax lawyer and the former head of the tax division of the United States Department of Justice, who used her congressional testimony in front of the Senate Homeland Security Committee to explain it. “The law makes a social security number a requirement of eligibility to receive the earned income credit,” O’Connor explained.

“But in 1999, the Chief Counsel’s office of IRS ruled (in a non-binding, non-precedential way, but no one but the IRS pays attention to those disclaimers) that when a person receives a social security number, he can file amended returns to claim the credit for the three preceding years during which he did not. The logic is puzzling: the credit is not available if you don’t have a social security number, but you can receive it retroactively for years during which you did not qualify for it because you didn’t have a social security number.”

Senator Sasse, who along with Senator Ron Johnson has written a letter addressed to the inspector general of the U.S. Treasury Department, has released a statement commenting on the “amnesty bonuses.”

“By offering illegal aliens new payments under the Earned Income Tax Credit, the IRS may encourage fraud from those claiming children living in other countries. The Administration may have blown open the doors for fraud with amnesty bonuses of more than $24,000 to those who receive deferred action,” Sasse says in the statement.

“This is basic economics: if you want more of something, you subsidize it. By subsidizing illegal entry with four years’ worth of new tax credits, the IRS would promote lawlessness. This program severely undermines the White House’s lip-service to enforcing the law and would increase the burden on law-abiding taxpayers.”*

In his own statement, Senator Ron Johnson, chairman of the Homeland Security Committee, seconds Sasse’s concerns. “Non-U.S. citizens who qualify for President Obama’s temporary deferred actions will now be eligible to receive permanent Social Security numbers. A Social Security number is the key that opens a whole treasure chest of benefits, including significant tax credits,” Johnson’s statement reads.

“Most notably, qualifying applicants for the president’s programs can now claim thousands – even tens of thousands – of dollars in payments from the Earned Income Tax Credit and, for some, the Additional Child Tax Credit. These two programs, which cost taxpayers $89.6 billion in 2013, were responsible for $21 billion in improper, potentially fraudulent payments that same year. *Americans deserve to know where their taxpayer dollars are being spent and whether the Internal Revenue Service is failing to protect them from improper payments.”

Here’s the full text of Sasse’s letter, which is signed by Johnson, and nine direct questions for the inspector general:

Dear Inspector General George:

This week, witnesses at a hearing of the Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs Committee discussed the implications of the President’s executive amnesty. We would appreciate your views on the testimony of Eileen O’Connor, formerly with the Department of Justice Tax Division, who discussed the tax consequences of the President’s new policies.

We would like to summarize her comments briefly and would appreciate your assessment of whether what we heard was accurate.

According to Ms. O’Connor, the President’s executive actions will not only allow illegal aliens to stay in the country for three years, but would also award them with free federal money.

Right now, the law requires anyone who lives and works in the country illegally to be returned to their home country. The law also prohibits these individuals from getting many federal benefits available to U.S. citizens and legal residents.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

alterego said:


> I just finished my income tax and need to go over it again to look for errors. The lady says I owe another 9000 between state and federal on top of what they have taken out of me.
> 
> I need to get a pad with wings.


Don't get me wrong I not saying that you hyperbolize your statement. But I pay *Federal and Tennessee State income tax* and I know and my accountant knows how much I will pay next year based on what I paid this year. So there has to be more to this story that you are not telling us. I just can't understand how someone can owe this much taxes and don't know why.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Paying income taxes is nothing new!! Pay more in and you can get a return next year. It's not like your friend got free money. He paid too much! Or Obama just likes him and not you. hehe


 No a lot of people get free money . Have some babies and get your earn income credits along with a few other pay backs. Know a person she lives the life of a person making 50K a year and never works one day. She was given a 10,000 grant to buy a house, then they paid to have it all updated and give a 1% loan for life . Latter they wrote off 50% of the homes cost .
People the need help should get it and often more but with 40% gaming the system we are headed for failure.
Hard work is punished, saving and investing is punished. Better to spend every dine on drugs, Ink and partying than save anything.

Free heat and air-conditioning
Free internet HIGH speed
Free phones how many do you want
Free housing
Of course none of it is really free the others that work here pay it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Between the wife staying home with the four kids and mortgage interest/work deductions I get back most of what I pay in, not all, but most.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No a lot of people get free money . Have some babies and get you earn income credits along with a few other pay backs. Know a person she lives the life of a person making 50K a year and never works one day.
> People the need help should get it and often more but with 40% gaming the system we are headed for failure.
> Hard work is punished, saving and investing is punished.


Not always, I put about 10k into my 401K last year which lowered my tax bracket and increased what I got back. It is not rocket science and the info is out there for anyone to take advantage of.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

alterego said:


> earned income tax credit. Look it up and read about it.
> Earned Income Credit (EITC or EIC)
> 
> If you earn income and make less than $46,997 in 2014 ($52,427 if filing jointly), you may qualify for the earned income credit. This credit is refundable - meaning you may get more money in your refund than you had withheld from your pay. In fact, you may get money back even if you didn't have any income tax withheld from your pay.
> ...


He's right,,, I used to know 2 families who got back more than they paid in with EIC. Meanwhile that year I had underpaid $5,600 because the company I worked for didn't pull enough taxes from my pay (I was paid by the trip and worked a lot).

Now days I'm self employed and despise writing those quarterly tax payment checks. Never been arrested, or caused the government any excessive expenses but I pay a lot more in than some people I know who tend to cost the government due to their irresponsible lifestyles, some of whom probably qualify for EIC which I don't.


----------

